# Attention All My Cma Forum Friends



## Jade Tigress (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone! 

I just want to bring your attention to a fantastic deal. Martial Talk is currently offering two years of Supporting Membership for the price of one. 

See here. 

If you aren't already a Supporting Member and enjoy this place as much as I do, please take a moment to look over the offer and consider the additional benefits such as: posting attachments, creating polls, larger avatar option, option for profile pic, your own photo gallery, the _ARCADE!_, and _access to premium content not available for view by non-supporting members_, the list goes on. 

Just 15 bucks gets you all that and more for 2 years. Check it out. It's the best $15 I've ever spent.


----------

